# Pics of the brute finished!!!!!!



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

HERE SHE IS!!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Is it just me or do you have some tires mounted backwards?


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't think it's you........looks good though....._but those tires, what's up?_


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> Is it just me or do you have some tires mounted backwards?


It looks like the rr and lf need to be swapped. Looks good.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

thats for forward and reverse traction :rockn:


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

lol ya they are mounted backward I have to swap the right rear and the left front,I wasnt even paying attention,lol.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks really good, man.


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

You should ride it that way just to mess with people. A buddy turned his silverbacks around backwards so they wouldn't pull his frontend down when he is floating it.


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

awesome , i like it


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

everything looks to be mounted correctly looks good pics make the lift look orange instead of red but still good looking bike now, now lets hope axle do good, take some action pics.


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

speedman said:


> everything looks to be mounted correctly looks good pics make the lift look orange instead of red but still good looking bike now, now lets hope axle do good, take some action pics.


 
ya I'll def take some action shots.I hammered on it in 4wd and 2wd full throttle just to see if they were gonna snap on dry ground and everything held together so far.I take some better pics of her cleaned up and in the shade so theres not a glare.


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

hey speedman,
do you think it would be a good idea to take my HL springs off or does it really matter? Cuz with them on its like it has no suspension its very very stiff.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

rockettsntexas said:


> hey speedman,
> do you think it would be a good idea to take my HL springs off or does it really matter? Cuz with them on its like it has no suspension its very very stiff.


With the hl springs it might be why the tires seem to lean in... The lift was designed around stock shocks and springs...


---
- Sent from my iPhone 4 while I shoulda probably been working...


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i had hl springs on mine turned all the way up when i put lift back on ima leave them on and put spacers in the front cause it sagged a lot, whats your gc?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you're happy with the lift you can now buy the whole company... OR invest in them so they can make a TV show on discovery channel.... All info can been found on craigslist


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> If you're happy with the lift you can now buy the whole company... OR invest in them so they can make a TV show on discovery channel.... All info can been found on craigslist


 
LMFAO!!! Hey I bet I could run that biz better than he could....hell a monkey could run it better than he has,lol.All I can say though is at least he never got any of my money cuz I bought mine used.Could you imagine if he had a show on discovery channel? There would be pure mayhem,lol.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

did you ever check what your griound clearence is?


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

I think its like 20" in the rear and 19" in front.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

**** 19 in front my shocks must be bad then cause i had 19 in back and 16 in front.


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

I double check tomorrow and let ya know for sure but I think thats what it was


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

wow! yours with a 5" lift only had 16" in the front? something is bad wrong... mine has 16" with a 2.5" lift AND saggy springs.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well, we ARE talking about TC here.... :nutkick:


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

greenkitty7 said:


> wow! yours with a 5" lift only had 16" in the front? something is bad wrong... mine has 16" with a 2.5" lift AND saggy springs.


 

tell me about it, either its the lift or the shocks, like i can get in front of bike and lift it a lot before tires come off the ground so im thinking the shocks cause everyone else with this lift has 19 in front which bothered me a little thats why i keep asking everyone with lifted bike whats there gc. i should of just bought themule's 10' lift when i had the chance


----------



## contractor09 (May 23, 2011)

speedman said:


> tell me about it, either its the lift or the shocks, like i can get in front of bike and lift it a lot before tires come off the ground so im thinking the shocks cause everyone else with this lift has 19 in front which bothered me a little thats why i keep asking everyone with lifted bike whats there gc. i should of just bought themule's 10' lift when i had the chance


hahahah Thamule is a close friend of mine, that lift was wicked, im the one that flipped his bike when it had the 4" catvos on it... i wouldnt get on it once he put the 10" on it. hahahah


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

greenkitty7 said:


> wow! yours with a 5" lift only had 16" in the front? something is bad wrong... mine has 16" with a 2.5" lift AND saggy springs.


 
Thats why we have cats..... mine has 18.5 front and 18 rear with 2.5 and hl spring.................. 



The bike does look good though. Since those GC numbers are low just swap bikes with me:bigok:


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I had that lift for sale forever! The guy that bought had not even put it on the last time I talked to him. Contractor did flip my brute but I dont think there is anything that he has not flipped. the video of me fording the creek on it is down at his house in selma.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

ThaMule said:


> I had that lift for sale forever! The guy that bought had not even put it on the last time I talked to him. Contractor did flip my brute but I dont think there is anything that he has not flipped. the video of me fording the creek on it is down at his house in selma.


 

is that person in florida? cause lilbigtonka said his buddy has it on his bike, i didnt get your lift cause of dumb ppl telling me not too and i should of


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Yep, he was in Florida. Just curious as to why they said not too?


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

ThaMule said:


> Yep, he was in Florida. Just curious as to why they said not too?


 

cause some people envy when someone is doing good and since they cant get it they dont want you to get it. but anyways i should of bought it when i had the chance, rockettsntexas have you rode with the lift yet?


----------

